# Driver for Brother printer DCP-150C



## jvhelden (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a new Brother printer DCP-150C, but am unable to install same under Windows ME.
I have contacted Brother, but got as answer that no drivers will be issued for Windows 98 or ME. Tried to find a driver on Driverguide.com, but there is no driver available there.
Can anyone help me, please.


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

According to their site there are no drivers for 9x and ME, no surprise there as they are obsolete hence no reason exists to write drivers. That means no drivers exist for those operating systems.

Either switch to Windows 2000 or later, or find another printer that is supported with ME drivers.


----------

